# Cleaver



## K Pedals (May 1, 2019)

This turned out pretty good...


----------



## knobToucher (May 19, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> This turned out pretty good...


Cool paint job!! How did you achieve that effect?


----------



## K Pedals (May 19, 2019)

Acrylic paint pour... 
basically acrylic paint, pouring medium and silicon...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 19, 2019)

crazy!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 23, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## aperaturek3 (May 23, 2019)

that looks great


----------



## K Pedals (May 23, 2019)

aperaturek3 said:


> that looks great


Thanks!!!


----------



## griff10672 (May 24, 2019)

Nice !!!


----------

